# trolling speeds



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

what speed would you pull rapalas or bonitas for wahoo? 
How about ballyhoo behind seawitches or islanders? I'm new to the game and just figuring it all out. Also does anyone here do like the south florida guys and use a planer tied to a cleat to pull a bait down deep.

Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A good all around speed is 7-8 knots. Some deep running baits like manna stretch 30+ will often wash out past 6 knots so a slower speed may be needed for these types of baits. I have used planers with success but prefer a down rigger.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Chris, why the preference for a downrigger? I've never been responsible for rigging either one, but we were talking about buying a planer just for the sake of simplicity.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I've always wondered about the vibration from the downrigger line, but seeing that I already have one if those, I'll give it a shot and keep yall updated on the outcome. Thanks for the info


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I like the downrigger for the ease in which it can be cleared and for the deeper depths that can be reached. With a planer you can do it 2 ways; on a seperate line or in line on the rod. If on the rod, you have to use an immense amount of drag in order to keep it from taking line out. I don't like to maintain that amount of drag for the strike and feel I've lost too many fish using this setup, especially wahoo. If you fish the planer on a seperate line, you can use a double snap slid down with a rubber band for the release or it can release from a clip above the planet. In either way the planet will have to be retrieved to be reset (untripped bear in mind) and it is a HUGE pain in the ass. As far as vibration goes, you will get it with both.


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

Switching from wire to braid on your downriggers will reduce vibration tremendously.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We use 100lb tuf line xp on ours.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

buy trolling weights but use wire to and from the weight because wahoo will hit the weight as much as the lure.

I use a planer on my downriggers when going anything over 4 knots if I want to get really deep.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Lots of great tips, thanks.


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

I use the snap swivel and rubber band setup with my downrigger since I always manage to crush the plastic release clips. Much cheaper option and works just as well.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello Fishboy:

The "dreaded combo spread"; When you run both surface lures and baits down deap you ultimate end up with what I call a "cock blocked" situation. Speeds conflicts, clearing conflicts, drag setting differences - all lead to less production. My advice is this; choose to fish on the surface or down low, but not both. Personally, I fish deep most of the time targetting wahoo. It works, but I sure love to look at a nice spread of surface lures when targeting marlin. If you keep it simple and focus on either or, you'll have more options, less headaches, and more success. 

Matt


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with Matt 100%. I will use downriggers and planers at times generally with slower speeds, but if I'm 7-8 knottin' it then it's gonna be surface or just subsurface baits and lures.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

nice, I figured it needed to be one or the other. Were going to try to get out next thursday to see what happens. I'll make sure to post results. Matt - if you are focusing on sub surface do you pull a spread of divers/trembler types or heavy jets and bullet heads


----------

